# When to change the tyres



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

My motorhome bought this year is six years and six months old and as it has only done 15000 + miles so I assume the tyres are original. 

Would you replace them all (5) with new, when they are 7 years old or not. ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

check the tyre dates.

I would not drive on tyres more than 7 years old esp if they are carrying me and my family in a loaded motorhome.

What size are they?

TM


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't know the size, it's not outside the house, but the trims were 14"

The spare tyre has never been used


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My spare too has never been used so I've only ordered 4.
I'm guessing that as it has never had any weight on it nor daylight that it will be ok however I'm going to let it loose this weekend for a good coat of looking at. BTW my tires are wk32 2003 even though registered mar 2004


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*inches*



Biglol said:


> Don't know the size, it's not outside the house, but the trims were 14"
> 
> The spare tyre has never been used


what chassis and model year?


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

It's on a Boxer chassis and year is (53)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cool kite dude 8)


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice pic Techno100, it's better than mine  
Where did you take it


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Weardly bank near Otley. You're welcome to right click and download from my link at the bottom :wink: FREE


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*inch*



Biglol said:


> It's on a Boxer chassis and year is (53)


Are you sure they are not 15"?

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just replaced 4 tyres on 05 mh. 14k miles and plenty of tread depth left.

Reason for change
= cracks in the side walls.
new tyres are like an insurance, you buy them hoping to never have to claim on them.

safety first is my motto.

www.etyres.co.uk

Hankook which have a better rating than the michelin c that were on the mh
Fitted at home £345.58

Dave p


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: inch*



teemyob said:


> Biglol said:
> 
> 
> > It's on a Boxer chassis and year is (53)
> ...


you got me thinking now, I shall have to go and have a look tomorrow :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: inch*



Biglol said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Biglol said:
> ...


Okay, I think you will find they are 15, maybe 16". Not seen anything that small on that size chassis since the mid 80's.

TM


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have just replaced 4 tyres on 05 mh. 14k miles and plenty of tread depth left.
> 
> Reason for change
> = cracks in the side walls.
> ...


Do they cover the south west ?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Mechanic popped by to do small job and fetched me to examine the spare (under bonnet) Have had the MH 3 and a half years. All 5 new when bought.

Spare still had chalk marks and whiskers of rubber on it - box fresh! But was completely cracked in rings all round the side walls. Choked! - I could have swapped it round. I hate it when I screw up.

So had a new one, put it on the nearside front (that I destroy kerbs with) and n/s front is now the spare.

It's 'cooked' under the bonnet on top of the engine.. I will be swapping the other tyres in foreseeable future but they are OK for now.

As I have to keep the spare where it is - does anyone know if I can get a heat proof cover that will not add too much bulk? It's a tight fit in there.

Remaining tyres are about 4 yrs old.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Biglol!!

Please read MY story from nearly 3 years ago...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html

And there's more...

http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html

And more...

http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf

As Dave DTPChemicals said: _new tyres are like an insurance..._

What price the safety of loved ones?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

When we had our Talbot Kon-tiki I bought a wheel cover (used for protecting tyres from sun damage) from the Silverscreens people and put it under the spare. I guessed that it might help with reflecting some of the heat from the engine. The tyre still looked OK after 3 years so it may have helped.
Colin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

read story here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-87644-.html


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have just replaced 4 tyres on 05 mh. 14k miles and plenty of tread depth left.
> 
> Reason for change
> = cracks in the side walls.
> ...


Dave, I found my local garage does them even cheaper £73 per tyre inclusive etc etc saving £12 per tyre


----------

